# Neues Elite 7 HDI Tipps Grundeinstellung Ostsee ?



## stroker (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo !


Ich habe mir ein Lowrance Elite 7 HDI gegönnt.
Am Donnerstag soll es das erste mal damit auf die Ostsee gehen.
Da ich aber auch angeln und nicht den ganzen Tag am Echo probieren möchte, dachte ich, das vielleicht der Eine oder
andere einen Tipp zu Grundeinstellung hat ?

Wäre schön|kopfkrat

Ach ja, Angeltiefe zwischen 4 - 25 Meter


MfG Michael


----------



## Daniel SN (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neues Elite 7 HDI Tipps Grundeinstellung Ostsee ?*

Erst einmal Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Gerät. 
 Ich angel leider nie im Salzwasser von daher würde ich die Grundeinstellungen erst einmal beibehalten. Du hast ja bestimmt bei der 1.Installation dein Tiefenbereich angegeben, oder?
 Nur die Einstellung von Frischwasser würde ich auf Brackwasser ändern.
 Und wenn du zu zweit raus fahren solltest, kannst du dich während der Ausfahrt immer noch um das Echo kümmern.
 Denn Feinabstimmungen sollte man von Gewässer zu Gewässer immer ändern.


----------



## stroker (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neues Elite 7 HDI Tipps Grundeinstellung Ostsee ?*

Hallo !


Ich habe noch garnichts eingegeben !#d
Ja wir fahren zu zweit, naja hät ja sein können das jemand
sagt Einstellung xY geht bei mir auf der Ostsee Top.


MfG Michael


----------



## Seewolf 01 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neues Elite 7 HDI Tipps Grundeinstellung Ostsee ?*

ich habe das HDS7 Touch und gebrauche es auch nur auf der Ostsee.
Stelle dir dein Echolot auf der Ostsee ein und stelle es dann auf 
Automatik, dann geht alles wie von selbst.
Ich verwende den 83/200 Geber und habe super Bilder.


----------



## stroker (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neues Elite 7 HDI Tipps Grundeinstellung Ostsee ?*

Hallo !


Danke,werd ich versuchen.


MfG Michael


----------

